# BCP launched another Quadruple Growth Bond



## Brendan Burgess (19 Mar 2004)

BCP has launched a new Quadruple Growth Bond. I had given IFSRA the benefit of the doubt and I had assumed that they had sanctioned BCP over the advertising of the last Bond, but it appears now that IFSRA did nothing. 

BCP highlights the "past performance" of the three existing Quadruple Growth Bonds, none of which has matured yet. But in small print, they say: "The above bonds have higher maximum growth limits than apply to the bonds currently being offered".

They highlight "no entry or exit charges", but in small print, they they say "maximum return will be 90% of the investment amount + 64% gross". What is the 10%, if it is not an entry or exit charge?

The whole thing is very demotivating. Why bother making submissions on principles based or rules based if they allow an organisation flout all the principles and rules?

Brendan


----------



## daltonr (19 Mar 2004)

> The whole thing is very demotivating. Why bother making submissions on principles based or rules based if they allow an organisation flout all the principles and rules?



Forget about IFSRA.  Keep pointing out the problem companies and products.  And hope that enough people read AAM.

-Rd


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2004)

IFSRA has launched their [broken link removed] _(a pdf document}_on trackers. 

Brendan


----------

